# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : ماذا تعرف عن مقاومة الـ btemp للمهندس أحمـد سعـد

## ameerl

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو تكبير الصور لان الشرح على صور     وهذا شرح للتوضيح فى خاصيه السيلف تست على التورنيد لجهاز نوكيا 6300
وفى هذه الصوره هنا 
هناك خلال فى هذه المقاومه ولابد من استبدالها  
وهنال الفحص بعد الاستبدال    وده شرح على دونجل البست لجهاز نوكيا 6300
وهنا فى هذه الصوره كانت النتيجه 0 صفر للحراره وهذا يعنى انها تالفه اى فقد المعالجه الحراريه لها ولابد من استبدالها.    وهنا الفحص بعد الاستبدال    ودى صوره المقاومه على البورده نوكيا 6300     ودى صوره المقاومه وموقعها على المخطط   منقول للافادة*

----------


## امير محمد

*مشكور    اخي*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

